# a bit of a story



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The shallow craggy valley was filled with noise and gun smoke, the sound of so many orcs bestial roar as the charged would have shook the defenders of the mountain pass but the defenders were dwarfs.
A shadow could be seen above the smog the tell tale signs of a wyvern, Graydin smiled spat on the corpse of his recently despatched enemy and pulled his slayer axe out of the Trolls thick skull. Graydin moved trough the chaos of battle like a blood hound closing on its prey, the wyvern was still aloft but the thing with orcs is they like it up close and personal. Graydin saw his chance the shamen riding the monster had intructed his mount to land to pick off a group a thunderers trapped in a rocky basin surrounded by orcs, Graydin had the higher ground, he ran towards the melee leaping of a short cliff he caught the orc wizard full on the face with his axe removing the top halve of it. He hit the ground hard rolling to his feet, where he not a dwarf he would have broken several ribs but he was made of sturner stuff. Graydin turned to face his opponant, the wyvern enraged by the death of its master charged stabbing with its poison tale, the slayer swung his axe to the left to deflect the blow rolled to right narrowly avoiding the oversized snap of the beasts jaws, the wyvern was young inexperienced. Graydin knew he would not die today his slayers quest would continue. The wyvern made its last mistake stabbing with its head instead of its tail, Graydins axe bit deep into scaly neck ripping through muscle and then bone and then muscle again as the creature head slumped to the floor. The surrounding orcs saw this mighty dwarf and ran less they be next.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet anymore


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

From the centre of the field prince Theindred, leader of the throng could be heard bellowing his oath "I lay this grudge stone, and upon it i shall be victorius and set right the wrong against my people, or i shall lay under it in death". Black orcs had found the best fighting and were bardging there way trough the smaller orcs their leader gizit fatgut had seen one of the stunties one "wiv a posh at" jump on a stone he was surrounded by other dwarfs all with big hammers "its time for some fun boyz" and the orks charged.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am excited what happens next


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Heavy stomping of orc iron shod boots was met by the wizzing of quarrels as a gap had openned in the smokescreen and a group of crossbow armed dwarfs sighted the black orc advance, but black orc armour is thick and there hides tough they shrugged of the missile barely missing a step. Theindreds rune axe flew removing limbs and decapitating foes, Gizit fatgut was closing his oversized cleaver clogged with dwarf flesh. Gizit swung his weapon Theindred moved to block the attack but the orc boss was the quicker his cleaver exploded in to shards inbedding in theindreds face, the master rune of adamant on the dwarven princes armour glowing brightly. Theindred wasted no more time swiftly disembowelling his adversary before he could recover from the shock. Soon the orcs were in full rout but this was no victory many dwarfs had died this day and the grudge had still not been met.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Ace, come on people this is good stuf


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Not too shabby.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The throng buried the dead, loaded the artillary and supplies and prepared to set off on the silver road, the main trade route from the old world to the lands of far cathay. The silver road is long and dangerous, it would take many months of marching to reach the camp were a thief known only as slighthand had last been seen only a month ago. Word had arrived by way of "Indish whispers" were one message is distorted by every messenger involved. But the grudge had to be settled a crime like that could not go unanswered.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

well good, could you make the storys longer, so i can get in to them more


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

of course how much time do think i am putting in to this:biggrin:. i will try harder


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

No need, I love your work, but I just what a bit more. Maybe have it carry on from one post to another


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

come on were is the goodness


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Three days into the journey dwarf rangers reported sightings of strange manlings that skitter around in the darkness like the hated skaven, in a nearby forest. The forest itself looked dark and foreboading "we double the guard tonight" ordered Prince Theindred, it was rumoured that the restless dead were in great number here and Theindred would not be caught unaware.
Graydin wyrmslayer was sat alone just outside the sentry perimiter set up by the rangers. He was watching the forest, sure battle would be on them once the night had set in. To a slayer the undead were an anticlimax the quest of every slayer to die in honourable combat against a worthy foe would not be met against shambling corpses and malevolent ghosts, unless he could find the vampire. Graydin resolved to find the vampire and if the unliving lord was powerful enough perhaps he would meet his glorius end.
The night had grown cold, not just a bit of a chill but the kind of cold that makes your bones ache. The guard had been diligently watching his post for a good two hours. A shadow grew from the distance it was hard to see what it was it the poor moonlit landscape, then came the sound like rustling leave getting louder and louder. Then the smudge resolved in to a swarm of bats. The sentry guard sounded the alarm and the throng reacted as if they had been ready to pounce. Warriors formed ranks, thunderers loaded there handguns, cannons were wheeled in to postion and standards were raised. Standards were not the olny thing to be raised old decomposed corpses clawed there way through the earth directly under the dwarven camp. Beset on all sides Theindred was barking orders trying to get some sort of organised battle line in to postion. Then came the main threat hundreds of ghouls poured out of the forest followed by their vampiric masters.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweetness, keep them comming


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

As the dwarfs struggled to form a defensive line still fighting of the suprise attack from buried ambushers, hundreds of ghouls rushed on, behind them three score of wights marched their lord in the centre.
Cannons at last in position barked and vast swathes were cut through the horde of degenerates but it was too late for another volley and the ghouls slammed into the ill prepared dwarf line. In the first few moments several dwarfs fell to poisoned bites and scratches, but soon the grim determination of the dwarfs turned the tide. Were ghouls had broken through the badly prepared dwarf defense elite hammerers and iron breakers plugged and then pushed through into the attackers.
Graydin was like a dwarf posessed he had smashed through the ghoul offensive and was now surrounded by grave guard, the undead elite. He tore many asunder in his determination to find the vampire, but the dead do not fall easily dark magic surged around him and those he had fell rose once more.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice one keep it come, why is there no one else looking at this goodness


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

* edit * i admit i like it yet i prefer stuff to have more detail thats all and better use of punctuality

Graydin was like a dwarf posessed he had smashed through the ghoul offensive and was now surrounded by grave guard, the undead elite. He tore many asunder in his determination to find the vampire, but the dead do not fall easily dark magic surged around him and those he had fell rose once more.

this could be changed too: 

Graydin was like a dwarf possessed by a crazed animal hunting its prey with its primal instinct to kill, he had broken through the hordes of filthy ghouls a and now was faced on all sides by the grave guard, the elite of the undead army. unlike ghouls they were fully dead, only dark magic and ethreal energy keeping them upright and at the command of their vampiric master. His determination to find the immortal lord of this undead host was desperate, for he knew to slay the vampire would ultimately destroy the foul creations he had summoned thus the offensive would crumble, yet the weakest link was always its strongest as vampires were not of this world. raising his axe he began the inevitable, skeleton after skeleton fell to him yet just as he saw a glimpse of their foul master the throng would be reborne ready to fight again.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ohhh you killed it


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

ancient is one skilled writer can we hear some more


----------



## charlie10 (Jul 14, 2008)

yes my brother has got skill :laugh:in a way


----------



## charlie10 (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry brother i no you have skill really :wink:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> ohhh you killed it


how have i ' killed ' it? i accept it dosent fit in with tiels previous pieces yet i prefer strories to be more detailed especially short extracts thats all.

when writing longer stories extra detail like when describing the landscape and peoples emotions plus more sentences to describe a certain thing ( the vampire in my extract ) go along way in making the overall effect better, if you read plenty of black library books etc then you will notice this is commonplace.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i was just kidding i meant you posted and he abrubtly stopped posting them up :laugh: i was enjoyin the story  

also iv read plenty of BL books too and i know theyr great but he had a good story and i was enjoyin it just hate to see him stop


----------

